# mail ne recupere pas mes messages



## noodle$ (20 Décembre 2004)

bonjour a tous,

j'ai lu un maximum de message concernant mail et sa configuration (merci a tous ceux qui ont osez poser la question et a ceux qui y ont repondu).

Voila après avoir tout configurer, je peut envoyer des messages. Mais je n'arrive pas a recuperer ceux qui sont dessus. Cela m'indique zero messages. Alors que j'ai fait plusieurs essais d'envoi de message depuis une autre boite mail sur la boite mail qui doit me servir de recption pour mail.

Je suis chez free en adsl, j'ai une boite mail yahoo et voici ce que j'ai rentré comme information de compte dans mail :

serveur de reception : pop.yahoo.fr
serveur d'envoi (smtp) : smtp.free.fr

grace a votre aide je pense avoir tout bien fait. Mais cela ne fonctionne pas. Merci de m'aider.


----------



## delta (20 Décembre 2004)

Tape pop.mail.yahoo.fr .
Et essaye !
@+


----------



## noodle$ (21 Décembre 2004)

j'ai deja essayé, et cela me demande un mot de passe, que je rentre et qui n'est pas valable.


 voila le message d'erreure de ma boite de reception mail :

 Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte &#8220;..........&#8221; ou réessayez.

 L&#8217;erreur du serveur est : La connexion au serveur &#8220;pop.yahoo.fr&#8221; sur le port 110 a expiré.


----------



## jhk (21 Décembre 2004)

J'ai un compte Yahoo! que je gère avec Mail.

D'une part, je confirme que le nom du serveur est bien pop.mail.yahoo.fr, et d'autre part, si tu veux gérer ta boîte Yahoo! uniquement avec Mail, il y a une procédure.

Vas sur fr.yahoo.com, logge toi, clique sur "Infos Compte", à droite "Carnet d'adresse", à gauche "Mail", et au milieu "Transfert et Accès POP". A la fin, tu obtiendras une adresse smtp du style smtp.mail.yahoo.fr:[ton login yahoo], qu'il faudra entrer sous Mail dans Préférences/Comptes.


----------



## noodle$ (21 Décembre 2004)

non ce n'est pas ça. Je suis sur free et je dois avoir obligatoirement smtp.free.fr. Dans ma boite mail yahoo  j'ai reglé les options pop. Mais je ne comprend pas le message d'erreure que me donne mail. a savoir : *La connexion au serveur &#8220;pop.yahoo.fr&#8221; sur le port 110 a expiré.*

  si j'ai la configuration : pop.mail.yahoo.fr

 il me refuse mon mot de passe yahoo et voici ce qu'il me dit :

*Le serveur POP &#8220;pop.mail.yahoo.fr&#8221; a refusé le mot de passe de l&#8217;utilisateur &#8220;............&#8221;

 Réessayez ou annulez l&#8217;opération.

*Donc j'ai du mettre : pop.yahoo.fr et la je peut envoyer des messages mais pas les recuperer.


----------

